# I realized that I feel more comfortable talking to people



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've noticed that recently I feel more comfortable talking to people. There's still some anxiety there, but I was able to order and pay for a coffee today (on campus), have a 10 min talk with my professor about assignments after classes, spoke up in class today and asked a question, and was able to talk to the receptionist at my therapist (that I saw later today) and pay a bill. These are things that would have terrified me to do even a month ago.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

That's awesome! Great news to hear glad you're making tons of progress.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear that and well done!


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

That's great.  Well done!

Recently I'm making similar shifts, and so I understand how much of a relief and a victory it can feel.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats!

I think my SA is also getting a little better. Meds are helping a lot and so is just getting more practice in social situations. I am also realizing it doesn't really matter what other people think.


----------

